# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  как  перейти на  win 10 Pro

## Poseidon

купил новый ноутбук с установленной
win 10 home edition, как я могу перейти на 
win 10 Pro

----------


## ДядяВася

Зачем было покупать с предустановленной home, раз хочется pro?
Без системы(с dos) купить бы, а профессиональную десятку отдельно и установить.
А просто на халяву не выйдет, только пиратку установить, если такое желание.
Стоит прекрасная версия 10-ки, для пользования с головой хватит, зачем обязательно Pro-версия, есть ли в ней необходимость?

----------


## Poseidon

дело в том, что мне нужно дальше,
установить виртуальную машину, а
она ставится только на Pro

----------


## bianconerifan

Купи на ali или ebay ключ, там он стоит баксов 8 или 10. Переустанови на pro и активируй этим ключом. +100500 раз так делал и с 10, и с 8, и с 7 виндой.

----------


## Poseidon

> Купи на ali или ebay ключ, там он стоит баксов 8 или 10. Переустанови на pro и активируй этим ключом. +100500 раз так делал и с 10, и с 8, и с 7 виндой.


спасибо ,попробую

----------


## sergei-rks

Здравствуйте подскажите как перейти на win 10-32 , если установили win 10-64 раз, а комп ее не тянет что делатьИ? за ранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

